# Smallest ATV engine for dragging deer



## ToadJunky10 (Mar 22, 2013)

What would be the smallest ATV engine you could use to effectively drag out a deer...Where I hunt it is basically all flat land maybe with a few small inclines but that's it...It would basically be for just dragging out a deer and carrying stands and stuff to hang my stands...I was thinking a cheap-o 110cc, 125cc or 150cc 2wd and would just throw a winch on it...would either of those work?? I'm only 5'7" and weight about 200lbs if that helps...


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

The little atvs will pull a deer just fine...a buddy of mine uses an old lt160 and it has no problems....if it gets traction you will have no troubles


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

I've used a 110 and I'm 5'10 155. Worked fine. I've never killed a booner but if I did I don't think I'd care if I had to drag it out


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

700 4x4. Needs aftermarket wheels, lift, pipe, snorkel, and a $2000 winch. 

Just kidding. 125 Honda used to do everything. Look for an old Yamaha timber wolf. I'd stick to a Honda or Yamaha personally. The Honda recon 2wd seems to come up pretty cheap. Shaft drive is very desirable as well


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I used to use an old Honda 125 trike and it did the job. My buddy used a Kawasaki 250 for years.


----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

find an old (98-05) arctic cat 250 or 300 2x4 or 4x4. They have independent suspension. transmission has high, mid and low range. They are tanks and will haul/pull anything with uber comfort. They were based on the suzuki king quad and quadrunner. same engine and gearing just not as good chassi, susp and clearance. Bayou 250 or 300 2wd/4wd. They have swinging straight axle and are smoother ride than a full on straight axle. The hitch is not great. something to look at on these 250's except the cat. I think the yamaha 250 grizzly/bear tracker/timberwolf has a low first gear. The recon does not have an oil filter, stiff rear end, but would work. avoid those chinese imports.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

When my oldest boy was real little, he had a Suzuki 90cc ; the 2 stroke with a centrifugal clutch. I let him drag a deer out with it on flat land. It spun a little but got it done. I've used everything from 125cc to 350cc & no trouble at all. I agree 100% on the Honda or Yamaha brand if it fits your budget. 
I just picked up a 1995 Yamaha 350 Big Bear 4x4 this spring & it's an absolute tank and was cheap. They are out there for a reasonable amount if you have time to look & shop.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Get them on wheels.... drug 1 once and had no hair on one side when got back to the cabin.... no more and on wheels anything will move them easily.... even you



















My trailer moves firewood off the hill plus many other things up and down.... but just a 2 wheeled deer cart is all you really need adapted to something with a power driven motor or you


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Exactly what Ironman said & pictured. You could move a moose if it was on 'big enough & WIDE enough' wheels. (lol,,,, the old, look at the pyramids deal. ;>)

And 100% what Ruff said; *"based on the suzuki king quad and quadrunner".*

I still have & constantly use one of the smallest of the King Quads. (I wish I bought 2 back then)
It has something like 20 different speeds. 
It'll go From 2 wheel 'street', to low, to 4 wheel drive super low posi lock.
This sucker can shift from 30mph downhill, to 'DOZER PULLING A DOZER backwards'!
Independent suspension, *oil cooled, & NO BELTS!
*
(FWIW TIP; 
I sometimes build 2-wheel dump, lawn carts out of riding lawnmower rear axles, that have very wide tires,,, & maybe I'll even add a 6' boom with chain block, up on the tongue. ;>)

*Ya,,,, you could easily do the job with a 3-wheel 90, as long as you use a wide tired cart with good ground clearance.*



*(Hey,,, One of My x-Mas wishes,,,, 
Somebody,,,, Please,,,, Build me a 300-500cc 20 speed King Quad, WITH A PTO OUT THE BACK!
'Deer Camp Heaven!')*


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Back to having a little fun .
time for some more firewood round up.... got another big one like this that has died and part laying on the ground 

.


----------



## hoplovestofish (Aug 3, 2010)

Times two on the Suzuki King Quad. I use mine for everything on the farm. hop


----------



## parkerss3nm (Dec 30, 2019)

Yep, Suzuki King Quad is a great one.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

I agree with getting a cart it makes it a lot easier to move gear stands etc. or strap it to the back!


----------



## DH56 (Dec 31, 2012)

Doboy said:


> Exactly what Ironman said & pictured. You could move a moose if it was on 'big enough & WIDE enough' wheels. (lol,,,, the old, look at the pyramids deal. ;>)
> 
> And 100% what Ruff said; *"based on the suzuki king quad and quadrunner".*
> 
> ...


Same here-Bought new a 2002 King Quad. it weighed almost 600 lbs and that is a lot for a 300 cc 4x4 Unit. It was built like a tank. Ran for 16 years with not one issue, and it would do anything you wanted to. I sold it two years ago to a good friend who is still using it and once again no issue-he absolutely loves it. The transmission had 3 ranges and a total of 18 different speeds. Independent suspension with each adjustable, Liquid cooled. Great Unit.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

"The transmission had 3 ranges and a total of 18 different speeds. Independent suspension with each adjustable, Liquid cooled. Great Unit.

Yep, that's it,,,, a 'DOZER'.
& to think that I passed up a brand new older one,,, it was still sitting in a Pa dealership, super cheap. Dealer said that NO-BODY WANTED IT 'cause you had to manually shift it,,, NO 'automatic' BELT DRIVE!?

$2300,,,,, BRAND NEW,,,,, & I didn't buy it. :<( STILL kicking myself,,,, Dummy,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Time is coming to put mine to work again hauling firewood up and down the hill, couple of

these need attended to









2 of these fills the trailer and all I want pushing me down the hillside, the tree pictured is about the same


----------

